# EV bike road testing



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just got my EV bike to 'moving under it's own power' stage and have been for a few rides up and down my driveway... After re-fitting the bits that fell off with locking washers etc. I now have another issue; lack of power - It wont even get up a wee hill 




















I've since fibreglassed the copper bars and have terminal caps over the ends... So it less of an electric chair motorbike...

The motor is a D&D systems 7.5kw powered by 6x 12V gel cell batteries controlled by an AXE 7245E.

It has taken about 2-3 years to get to running stage during which time I've kept the batteries charged up. I am a little worried that they may be ruined... Or does the controller need to be programmed before it works right?

Whats the best way to trouble shoot this? where to start?


----------



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

- I've tested the throttle pot' 0-5k - ok
- I've checked the pack voltage sag under load - there's a problem: 79V sitting 62V loaded

4 of the 6 batteries hold 11V under load but one drops to 8.5V and another to 7.9V... Rooted cell no? 

Is there a way to recondition a gel cell battery?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Anyone dropping under 10 is shot. I'm not aware of any reliable way to recondition any sort of battery, let alone a gel. I don't know anything about gels, but 2-3 years sitting around would likely destroy a flooded battery whether it's kept charged or not.


----------



## jimbo-m (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply... I guess I'll have to replace those 2 and pray for the other 4...


----------

